# Cajun Country Goat Milk Gravy



## Cajun Cook (Oct 21, 2007)

Cajun _Country_ Goat Milk Gravy​ 




 

Makes about 4 cups of gravy​
"This is a recipe that I came up with to help use the excess goat milk we were getting at one time. The recipe calls for Nubian goat milk but you can substitute store bought cows milk, it just won't be as good. Nubian goat milk contains 5% butterfat whereas store bought whole cows milk just contains 3%"​
*Ingredients:*​
3 Tablespoons of salted butter​
2 Tablespoons of all purpose flour​
6 Ounces of thinly sliced smoked deli ham​
1 Cup of chicken stock​
1 Cup of fresh Nubian goat milk​
1 3-Ounce can of sliced mushrooms, drained​
1 10-Ounce can of Rotel (milder) tomatoes & chilies, drained​
1 Large bay leaf​
2 Teaspoons of Worcestershire sauce​
1 Teaspoon of black pepper​
¼ Teaspoon of salt​
*Directions:*

In a medium pan over medium-high heat, make a blonde roux by adding the butter and flour to the pan and the mixing until a paste forms. Keep stirring the paste until it turns a light tan, about 4 to 5 minutes. ​
Add the ham and the mushrooms and keep cooking for another 3 minutes. Stir to coat the ham and mushrooms with the roux. ​
Add the chicken stock and stir until the roux and stock have formed a very thin paste. Add the black pepper, salt, bay leaf, and Worcestershire sauce. Stir while cooking until a thin, velvety sauce forms. ​
Add the goat milk and the Rotel tomatoes and chilies. Stir while cooking until the gravy sets. About 5 minutes. ​
Remove and discard the bay leaf. Serve over your favorite hot biscuit. ​


----------

